# Hand Fertilization



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think this is called artifical insemination... AI or II.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bwrangler is talking about fertilizing a drone egg after it's laid, not fertilizing a queen.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I see....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> Bwrangler is talking about fertilizing a drone egg after it's laid, not fertilizing a queen.


Why do this?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I read most of the article. Sound interesting. Could be useful to queen breeders, I guess.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Why do this?
>Could be useful to queen breeders, I guess.

I think you answered your question. Yes, if you can choose the mother and the father of your new queen, you have much more control over the genetics. If you hand fertilized eggs intended for grafting then you have chosen both contributors.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Seems like it could be a good way to reveal mutations or practice inbreeding, but I doubt that the resulting queens would be much good in production. Definitely a breeding tool with some pretty significant limitations. I glad it was posted though, because it is a nice trick that you don't often hear about.

Hal


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> I think you answered your question. Yes, if you can choose the mother and the father of your new queen, you have much more control over the genetics. If you hand fertilized eggs intended for grafting then you have chosen both contributors.


This is one of those things that makes you go Hmmmmmm....

I wonder why I've not heard of this before.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

The reason you've never heard of it is there's no way to make money off you. If I knew about this and tried to sell you a 1ml syringe and a titration tube for $100, how much would I make?

Hawk


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Tell ya what I'm gonna do. I'll throw in and extra tube but that's not all. I'll also include a bee breeding calendar suitabel for hanging on the wall of your honey house. All your visitors will think you really know what you're doing. And if you order this month it's not $99.99, not 89.99, but just 79.99 if you promise to not tell your friends.

You'd still price the stuff at your local pharmacy. But if eighty bucks wounds good to you, PM me. I'll copy the calendar from Bush.com and change the font. Make the instuctions a little easier. I can explain stuff. 

Hmmm.

Hawk


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Robert Hawkins said:


> Tell ya what I'm gonna do. I'll throw in and extra tube but that's not all. I'll also include a bee breeding calendar suitabel for hanging on the wall of your honey house. All your visitors will think you really know what you're doing. And if you order this month it's not $99.99, not 89.99, but just 79.99 if you promise to not tell your friends.
> 
> You'd still price the stuff at your local pharmacy. But if eighty bucks wounds good to you, PM me. I'll copy the calendar from Bush.com and change the font. Make the instuctions a little easier. I can explain stuff.
> 
> ...


Gee...ya mean yur not gonna double the order and ship it for free . What kinda deal is that .


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Hawk, you're even more jaded than I am! And a born salesman it appears, which I am not!

I also love a conspiracy, but don't see one here. I fail to see how financial interests are at work keeping this method secret and I don't see who would be "damaged" if it became more popular, which it likely won't because as simple as it sounds, I expect there's a bit of a knack to it. I don't think your basic hobbyist raising a few queen for their own use is going to be hand fertilzing drone eggs any time soon.

I think it's obscure just because it's so esoteric. Perhaps that explains why I havn't heard about this before.

Guess I'll keep studying. Keep those hand fertilization kits handy Hawk, you might find some buyers eventually


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

*Where did the original webpage go?*

Hi, 
I'm wondering if anyone knows where the orignal web-page about hand-fertilization went. 

Any ideas?


Jonathan


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

*Why do this?*

[Why do this?]

Well think it through. 
Where does the genetics come from for a drone egg? 
Exclusively from the queen. 

Where does the genetics come from for a female?
Both queen mother and drone.

So if you work with just the new drone egg (no sperm from the queen) and fertilize by hand, you are essentially undoing (bypassing) the queen mother mating. 

This is ideal for introducing new genetic lines. 
You can take you own feral lines and breeder queen drones and make a 50/50 feral/whatever stock. 

It is a bit of labor and requires good timing. 

Its funny (not really) how a topic goes from having potential of sharing good information to a ha-ha session about bs. Try reading and looking at the links people post, you might find it a little more life enriching. 

-Jeff


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/hand-fertilization/

I discussed this with Roger Hoopingarner at HAS this last summer. He said he'd done it many times but only with mixed success. he says it's difficult to get them fertilized. Perhaps if one were to catch it right AS the queen layed the egg and have the semen ready...


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*saves time*

Instead of waiting for a queen to grow out and collect drone for I.I You are saving this waiting time.

For me the hardest part of I.I is collecting the seaman 

Cant remember but was thinking you need to do this within 1or 2 hours after the egg is laid.


----------

